# Dovecot login issues

## Kartagis

Hi,

I couldn't decide whether to reply to darkwyrm's thread or to start a new one, so... I have a dovecot login issue. I do everything I can think of, but can't login. My .conf file is at http://kabuto.kunduz.org/dovecot.conf and I make slight changes everytime I try a new thing. I last set disable_plaintext_auth to yes and when I try to login using Thunderbird, I get 

```
Sending of username did not succeed. Mail server mail.somedomain.org responded: Plaintext authentication disabled.
```

, and dovecot.log reads 

```
Info: pop3-login: Login failed: Plaintext authentication disabled: method=PLAIN, rip=212.98.201.1, lip=192.168.1.2.
```

 When I set disable_plaintext_auth to no and try again, I get 

```
Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server mail.somedomain.org responded: Authentication failed
```

 and dovecot.log reads 

```
dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:45 Info: auth(default): client in: AUTH   1       PLAIN   service=POP3    lip=192.168.1.2 rip=212.98.201.1      resp=<hidden>

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:45 Info: auth(default): client out: CONT  1

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:45 Info: auth(default): client in: CONT<hidden>

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:45 Info: auth(default): pam(kabuto,212.98.201.1): pam_authenticate() failed: Authentication failure

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:46 Info: auth(default): client out: FAIL  1       user=kabuto

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:47 Info: auth(default): client in: AUTH   2       PLAIN   service=POP3    lip=192.168.1.2 rip=212.98.201.1      resp=<hidden>

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:47 Info: auth(default): pam(kabuto,212.98.201.1): pam_authenticate() failed: Authentication failure

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:48 Info: auth(default): client out: FAIL  2       user=kabuto

dovecot: Jun 07 16:05:51 Info: pop3-login: Disconnected: user=<kabuto>, method=PLAIN, rip=212.98.201.1, lip=192.168.1.2
```

Can you help me with this? Sorry that it is long, but it was the only way to describe completely.

----------

## jonnevers

 *Kartagis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you help me with this? Sorry that it is long, but it was the only way to describe completely.

 

I actually ran into the same situation awhile ago when I updated dovecot from the 0.99.x version to the 1.0 beta. I found no easy fix.

What I ended up doing was forcing the emerge of dovecot-0.99.14-r1, as the plaintext auth configuration changes were part of the 1.0 update (AFAIK). I've been putting off looking into the issue.

----------

